# Schenker XMG A704 - SSD-Einbau



## Khold (10. August 2014)

Hallo,

erstmal hallo, bin neu hier und das nicht ohne Grund ^^ Und zwar habe ich eine dringende technische Frage an die Hardwarekenner hier.
Ich fasse mich mal kurz: Wer weiß wie ich bei dem Schenker XMG A704 Notebook an den MSATA-Anschluss komme ? Hier der Link: mySN.de | SCHENKER XMG | Schenker Technologies - XMG A704 ADVANCED Gaming Notebook 43,9cm (17.3")

 Ich möchte da eine SSD einbauen bzw habe den gekauft, weil diese Möglichkeit laut Herstellerangaben existiert (1 MSATA Slot) und ich eine SSD sehr günstig bekommen habe (Gutschein bei einem anderen Shop). Jetzt ist beides hier vor mir auf dem Tisch, aber ich finde einfach diesen Schacht nicht und verzweifle fast, denn das Netz sagt mir auch nicht die Clevo-Version(Schenker benutzt wohl diese Barebones) noch wo der Schacht ist. Den Handbüchern konnte ich auch nichts entnehmen...
Auch ein Versuch die obere Hälfte aufzumachen (dort vermute ich den Slot, da er nicht hinten ist) scheiterte an den, milde ausgedrückt, verdammt robusten Haken die das zusammenhalten...Muss ich da wohl nochmal ran und die Hülle kaputtmachen oder ist der Slot irgendwo anders ?! 
Vielleicht hat jemand schon Erfahrung damit ?! 
Vielen Dank !!!!

Edit: Es handelt sich wohl um das CLEVO W370SS ! Dennoch konnte ich nicht herausfinden wo dort der Msata-Slot liegt...


----------



## iTzZent (11. August 2014)

Der mSATA Anschluss befindet sich unter dem Keyboard




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Des weiteren bestitz das Gerät auch noch einen 2. HDD Schacht, wo man ggf. eine 2.5" SSD unterbringen kann.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Khold (11. August 2014)

Ah sehr schön ! Zumindest kann ich mir nun sicher sein  Danke !
Dann versuche ich mal die Tastatur da wegzubekommen, hoffentlich hab ich damit mehr Erfolg als mit dem Obergehäuse xD


----------



## iTzZent (11. August 2014)

So wie ich das sehe, musst du nur die "Lautsprecherabdeckung" entfernen, da sehe ich im Bereich der Lautsprecher Verschraubungen. Da schaue mal unter das Gerät, ob sich im Bereich dieser Leiste Schrauben befinden. Wenn nicht, ist sie nur geklickt. Dann kannst du sie einfach abziehen und dann das Keyboard abschrauben (oben 5 Schrauben).


----------



## Khold (11. August 2014)

Ja es hat geklappt ! Sehr schön  Vielen Dank nochmal !

Kann dann geschlossen werden !


----------

